# What will you buy to replace the TT?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

All in the title, what car will you buy to replace your current TT? I've ow had 3 TT's in a row and I'm developing an itch to move away, really no idea where i'll go next but i dint think it will be another TT though.

What would you buy next ?


----------



## neilneil2000 (Feb 22, 2012)

For me, the next step is a Porsche. The question is whether to get a Cayman or a 911


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I looked at the cayman before the tts and only chose the tts due to the prop-shaft/engine issues around the early caymans, i just couldn't face a new engine bill :-o


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

A7, just in love with it at the moment, before it was an A5 but I've lost interest in those now


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

We've got two kids, 5 and 9 and are limited with time on the TT due to them growing and fitting in the back.

Really like the look of the A5 RS, also like the look of the Range Rover Evoque, though there's quite a lot of those around.

Need to feed the kids food with no nutritional value so they wont grow


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

gogs said:


> All in the title, what car will you buy to replace your current TT? I've ow had 3 TT's in a row and I'm developing an itch to move away, really no idea where i'll go next but i dint think it will be another TT though.
> 
> What would you buy next ?


Once I have had my garage widened enough to suitably house the car I hope to have an R8 v8 (facelift) or v10 non facelift ready for next summer.

To which the RS will have to go, but the daily will be something along the lines of a Golf etc.

I do have eyes for the new Cayman GT4 but I think that's mid/late 2016.....


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > All in the title, what car will you buy to replace your current TT? I've ow had 3 TT's in a row and I'm developing an itch to move away, really no idea where i'll go next but i dint think it will be another TT though.
> ...


Would two kids fit in the boot of the R8? :?


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Its going to be an RS7 next for me...planning on starting a family soon as much as i love the TT RS I just cant be bothered to move the seat back and forth to get kids in the back!

Have you considered a Porsche 997 turbo ? they are sitting around the 35k mark and a hell of a car for the money!


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

RichP said:


> Would two kids fit in the boot of the R8? :?


No but if you sell them you may have enough for your deposit. :lol:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

BMW Z4 for me. If I am honest, I only really bought the TT as a stop-gap.....


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

missile said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> > Would two kids fit in the boot of the R8? :?
> ...


Well now that's an idea


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm just in the process of buying a Z4 to replace my V6


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Already done it I have a 2011 S4, still have the TT wife is driving it till it sells, then she can have a A1 
I have planned a R8 V10 for my 50th so only a few years away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

No clue yet as to the position I'll be in when the time comes to replace the TT. If it has to be cheap, kind of practical and easy to park.... a racy version of the new Renault Twingo might just do it. Rear wheel drive and engine in the back, sounds like fine ingredients doesn't it?


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

The dream is an R8 but due to the fact i still live at home with my parents I'm not sure how that will go down, guess not well if the TT was anything to go by


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Auditt1987 said:


> The dream is an R8 but due to the fact i still live at home with my parents I'm not sure how that will go down, guess not well if the TT was anything to go by


Just get the R8 without telling them. If they say anything, tell em it's the same TT as before, I just put a body kit on it.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

S4. 
Just waiting for the right one to come up (with quattro sport diff)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

As pre previous post .. 
I replaced my mk 2 with a brand new S4 black edition with the sports different ect last Jan. What a well sorted car. Loads of toys, great drive and more than capable. Did a 2.7k road trip around Europe and Switzerland.
Some great deals to be had and the 2015 options just makes for a good all rounder and the 3.0 supercharged engine is a peach. Oh, and it's a fulltime Quattro with 60/40 split.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

debonair said:


> I'm just in the process of buying a Z4 to replace my V6


Spill the beans-I'm intrigued
:wink:


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

mwad said:


> debonair said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just in the process of buying a Z4 to replace my V6
> ...


It's a 30i sDrive auto in black, cream leather, 19 inch rims. Just waiting for DVLA to do plate transfer before I pick it up. Might have to get rid of the runflats though, the ride is really harsh.


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Templar said:


> As pre previous post ..
> I replaced my mk 2 with a brand new S4 black edition with the sports different ect last Jan. What a well sorted car. Loads of toys, great drive and more than capable. Did a 2.7k road trip around Europe and Switzerland.
> Some great deals to be had and the 2015 options just makes for a good all rounder and the 3.0 supercharged engine is a peach. Oh, and it's a fulltime Quattro with 60/40 split.


Yeah, really want one.........
Had A4 quattro's prior to the TT (not the charged V6 though), and to be honest I haven't connected with the TT as much as I did the A4's. Not sure why, but it doesn't give the same day in day out confidence for some reason :?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Who knows :lol:

I want something, but i dont know what.

I drove an old BMW 2002 last weekend, mate of mines on throttle bodies, injection conversion, roll cage, coilovers and an LSD. What a thoroughly enjoyable car to drive. Raw driving, Raw experience and so much bloody fun. I was buzzing after a 15 minute drive which i've not really had from any car driven previously. Even a 997 turbo!

I've since been on the look out for a weekend toy, that i could track. Would be RWD, pretty old and tunable. E30 325 or an old E21. Most of which came with an LSD!

Cage it, coils, big exhaust and some seats.

Then keep the TT? Not really sure. Doesn't tickle my driving senses anymore, not as much as my old mk1 TT did.

If i got a track/weekend toy. I'd probably get something a little larger as a daily car. But it'd still be high end spec. RS4/6 or S4. Something along those lines.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Mk2Stu said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > As pre previous post ..
> ...


Covering all those miles in just a week made me realise just how well a sorted car it actually is straight out the box.


----------



## bilajio (Oct 2, 2009)

Big V8 Audi S5 for me


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

debonair said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > debonair said:
> ...


Please keep me informed how you get on with it if you don't mind. 
I'm looking for a 3.0 M Sport with cream leather ( but manual and in Melbourne Red )

If I am honest, I only bought the TT as a stop-gap for a Z4. Originally I wanted a 28 but will go for the 3.0

Re the runflats, quite a few owners have got rid of them.

Z4-forum is a good forum....


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Daewoo Matiz, of course....

AM V8 Vantage looks like good value and I am having to control the urge to buy one. R8 also a possibility.
New SLK a bit stinky but the BMW Z4 would get a lookover.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

A lot really depends on what you want it for and how much you're willing to spend ?

Zonda anyone ??


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Probably a 997 turbo or maybe M5 but pretty happy with the TT which can only get better once remapped.


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

I went for an A7 oil burner, 3.0 Quattro 245 s-line
Best car I've owned, real cruiser with plenty thump when needed. Has most of the tech now coming out on smaller models too.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

In a couple of years time I'll be looking towards retirement and I'm thinking of an A3 Convertible (S-line 1.8 manual with some toys) as I'd hope to be spending lots of nice days cruising around in the sun in my boundless free time  
I am also tempted by the new BMW 2 Convertible - at around the same price is offers a lot more performance but looks and cabin quality not as good as the A3.
Ideally I'd like Audi to bring out something between the 1.8 A3 Convertible and the S3 Convertible between now and me retiring.


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Nissan GTR MY2012, or a 991


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

Templar said:


> A lot really depends on what you want it for and how much you're willing to spend ?
> 
> Zonda anyone ??


In that case, I'll take a Koenigsegg One 1 cheers. Nice little megacar to potter around town in.
Trouble is, what I'm willing to spend and what I've actually got are rather far apart


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

RichP said:


> We've got two kids, 5 and 9 and are limited with time on the TT due to them growing and fitting in the back.
> 
> Really like the look of the A5 RS, also like the look of the Range Rover Evoque, though there's quite a lot of those around.
> 
> Need to feed the kids food with no nutritional value so they wont grow


From what I've seen of my friends A5 the back seats aren't that much better than the TT in terms of legroom. All the extra space from being longer seems to have gone to a bigger boot. Headroom is improved though.


----------



## RichP (Jun 20, 2014)

clewb said:


> RichP said:
> 
> 
> > We've got two kids, 5 and 9 and are limited with time on the TT due to them growing and fitting in the back.
> ...


Oh really? Guess we'll have to go bigger then. Not really into cars that are too massive though...


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll probably be thinking about changing about next summer and having had three TTs I'm fancying a change - S3 maybe or even something like an SQ5 but I change my mind by the day - the RS is a tough act to follow.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Auditt1987 said:


> The dream is an R8 but due to the fact i still live at home with my parents I'm not sure how that will go down, guess not well if the TT was anything to go by


The parents were not impressed when l turned up with an M3, especially as l could have used the cash to buy a house at the time.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Snappy79 said:


> Nissan GTR MY2012, or a 991


I was gonna go down the GTR route. But after some research, most of the forum hate theirs! Utter money pits, sole less cars.

You need very very very deep pockets to keep one on the road.


----------



## Jasons (Oct 14, 2013)

As much as I like the TT, the space is an issue, I've been toying with the idea of this.










The business has had a good year so can get it out-right, however, the wife is happy to keep the TT and chuck some money at the mortgage.

Man maths at its best... :lol:


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Will start the ball rolling in December 2015 for a MK3 TTS, when the current 2014 MK2 comes to the end of its life span.


----------



## Lkyworld (Oct 24, 2011)

It'll be one of 3 cars. A new Porsche Cayman S, Audi RS5 or the new TTS when it eventually comes out.


----------



## TT02AUD (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

TT02AUD said:


> :lol:


:-o


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Honestly, I can't think of any car I'd want to replace my Mk1 with & thats after 13+ years of ownerrship.
If I bought an RS or even a 911 it wouldn't replace my Mk1 as I would still keep her.
Hoggy.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am with Hoggy, and decided this year to supplement the TTqS as below. 8)


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

My mind is pretty much made up to order a brand new Subaru BRZ in WR Blue Pearl for Spring 2015 delivery... The Boxer engine, rear wheel drive, superb handling, generous equipment levels, recent price reduction & rarity on our roads clinch the deal for me...


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Plan on having the RS a good while longer but it's a 458 or 650S next - Do love the R8 but the V8 is rather slow and if I'm gonna spend £100k+ on a V10 I way aswell save up a little more and have something extra special  Ultimately I'd love an Aventador but £300k+ is rather crazy


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

adamccc said:


> Plan on having the RS a good while longer but it's a 458 or 650S next - Do love the R8 but the V8 is rather slow and if I'm gonna spend £100k+ on a V10 I way aswell save up a little more and have something extra special  Ultimately I'd love an Aventador but £300k+ is rather crazy


Very different cars though....

If it was all about the speed then I would never sell my RS.

Plus, I don't class the v8 nor v10 as "supercars" whereas i do when thinking of the Italians and the 650s.

The R8's are just top end TT's (in my eyes) at affordable money. £100K.... try £80k. 15k miles, 2012 plate supplied from Audi with a cloth roof.

Ahhhhhhhhhh, bliss.


----------



## GCTTS (Nov 11, 2012)

Good thread but I was unsure what to post until driving behind a white jaguar type F tonight on the way home. It kind of had a weird TT look from the rear (ok I agree, you need to squint). It looked nice though.

I may need to get over 50 before I venture towards a jag though.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gcrank said:


> Good thread but I was unsure what to post until driving behind a white jaguar type F tonight on the way home. It kind of had a weird TT look from the rear (ok I agree, you need to squint). It looked nice though.
> 
> I may need to get over 50 before I venture towards a jag though.


And £65k+ to get one with a few bells and whistles...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats more than i paid for my first flat x 3 :-o


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah they've priced the F-type well out of my market, cant see them dropping in value much either.


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm moving to an S3 8V s-tronic, just been told it's a 5 month wait though and I've just sold my TT


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> Very different cars though....
> 
> If it was all about the speed then I would never sell my RS.
> 
> ...


True, and the RS (especially when mapped) is a phenomenally quick car with not much on the road that can match it - but in terms of next car I'd always (for the foreseeable future) like a quicker car. Doesn't probably help that I go on drive outs with other fast cars.

I dunno, the R8 is a supercar in it's own right and to say it was released 7 years ago, it's bound to lag a little to the cars released last year but still has a great look and if the RS is anything to go by - something you can drive everyday. Yeah the V10's at £80k are great, getting a lot of car for your money but as you said the just feel like full fat TT's without much improvement in the power. Could always opt for a GT or the LMS version to make it a bit more special but you're then looking at £120-£170k, which is firmly in 458/650S territory and there's surely no choice in picking one of those over an R8. I have a similar issue with GTRs, amazing bits of kit but they just seem a bit soulless.


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

adamccc said:


> Suzuka said:
> 
> 
> > Very different cars though....
> ...


Agreed. But when we are talking £120k + for me at least, at this time we are not talking about my next car to replace the TT with. In my situation and where my financial investment(s) currently lie the car, all be it a secondary largish expensive is just secondary so at this time £80K is my top end for a weekend car.

(I must work harder for an Italian toy) :lol:


----------



## CSMatt (Jun 15, 2011)

I genuinely love my TT but the 2 seats are a pain so either a tts coupe or scirocco/golf R


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Suzuka said:


> adamccc said:
> 
> 
> > Plan on having the RS a good while longer but it's a 458 or 650S next - Do love the R8 but the V8 is rather slow and if I'm gonna spend £100k+ on a V10 I way aswell save up a little more and have something extra special  Ultimately I'd love an Aventador but £300k+ is rather crazy


Plus, I don't class the v8 nor v10 as "supercars" whereas i do when thinking of the Italians and the 650s.

quote]

I couldn't agree more


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

adamccc said:


> Plan on having the RS a good while longer but it's a 458 or 650S next - Do love the R8 but the V8 is rather slow and if I'm gonna spend £100k+ on a V10 I way aswell save up a little more and have something extra special  Ultimately I'd love an Aventador but £300k+ is rather crazy


Yeah I know what you mean, a 458 would be very special :twisted:


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

mwad said:


> adamccc said:
> 
> 
> > Plan on having the RS a good while longer but it's a 458 or 650S next - Do love the R8 but the V8 is rather slow and if I'm gonna spend £100k+ on a V10 I way aswell save up a little more and have something extra special  Ultimately I'd love an Aventador but £300k+ is rather crazy
> ...


458 is perrrrrrrfect 

But, the thought that springs to mind is that "IF" the 458 et al for circa £140+ very minimum is your next car then why are you driving the TT now?

Seems like a hell of a jump in more ways than one..... I'd imagine unless circumstances change overnight you would already own a very high end German et al and the Italian would be a small hop of natural progression...

Unless the TT is a keeper for a looonnnnggggggggg time and you plan to let the coppers build over an Ice age.

:roll:


----------



## Parkster (Oct 7, 2014)

I've had a couple of Porsche, so not 100% convinced I would have another, sort of 50/50 to be honest. I'd like something a little less common, as in numbers, not in class war. Been following the prices of Austin Martin Vantage's closely, same goes for Jag XKR's and even the odd Masserati, or maybe an SLK AMG, a 911 is always in the back of my mind though.


----------



## scwheeler (Apr 18, 2006)

Cayman GT4 if it materialises. I miss my old Cayman S but for the chassis capability it lacked power to the point I was looking at sticking a £10k turbo on it. A factory 380-400BHP Cayman = best sports car hands down


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Seriously considering a TVR Tuscan S


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Aston Martin DB9's are going for around £30K now. Maybe my next car but one ...


----------



## Jasons (Oct 14, 2013)

chriscapon said:


> Aston Martin DB9's are going for around £30K now. Maybe my next car but one ...


Im seriously considering a Vantage now, had my eye on this:










4,2 V8, with less rear space than the TT!

I'm not sure how the kids will feel, but for £30k for a 2007 model its allot for the money..


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Already changed and went for a BMW 225d and not really looked back.

Performance and technology wise mile ahead pf my Mk 2 TT TDi's. TT was a bit better quality cabin materials though.

Had the Mk 3 been available I might have considered it, but was put off my lack of S-Tronic and quattro at launch. Both TT's were manual and I fancied an auto this time.

Older Aston's are cheap for a reason, they cost a fortune to keep running. A friend of mine has a Vantage N400 convertible on a 58 plate, which he bought 2 or 3 year old. Every time it goes in to get anything done to it, it's a four figure sum!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not a fan of the recent generation of Beemer if I'm honest... build quality and reliability have gone downhill... run flat tyres, very plastic feel to the interior and lacking in comfort.
Had 3 beemers between the wife and I over the last5 years and doubtful we'd have another since my two previous Audis.
p.s Mk3 TT has Quattro and S tronic gearbox options.

Just my opinion.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry meant no Quattro or S-Tronic on the TDi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

I've taken the plunge & ordered a Subaru BRZ in the latest 2015 specification: World Rally Blue Pearl, leather/Alcantara interior, 6-speed automatic, Pioneer navigation, parking sensors etc, etc. Unbelievably, delivery is expected in May 2015!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Paul-TT said:


> I've taken the plunge & ordered a Subaru BRZ in the latest 2015 specification: World Rally Blue Pearl, leather/Alcantara interior, 6-speed automatic, Pioneer navigation, parking sensors etc, etc. Unbelievably, delivery is expected in May 2015!!


Nice looking car that handles very well but...and it's a big but, it's a tad on the slow side. Was hoping they'd have bolted on a turbo since I test drove one sometime back. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## grahammckenzie (Dec 30, 2011)

Just traded my tt roadster 2.0 for the new s3 saloon

Needed four seats and Quattro and more power the tt was a great car but not quick enough and also lot of wheelspin

Traded the car in as usual no one wants roadsters in winter

Typical dealers wanting your trade ins for nothing


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Followed a T-reg BMW M-Batmobile out the car park tonight - Something very escort Cosworth about them&#8230;

&#8230;so likely to be a Zafira for me mate but looking to lose my license way before this happens


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

997 Cabriolet


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

A8VCG said:


> Followed a T-reg BMW M-Batmobile out the car park tonight - Something very escort Cosworth about them&#8230;
> 
> &#8230;so likely to be a Zafira for me mate but looking to lose my license way before this happens


Ha ha, well in that car you drive thats a possibility ;-)


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

Contemplating either a Cayman S or an S4.

Would love a Cayman and have no need for the extra room of the S4 but I really think I would miss the Quattro. Plus S4 is slightly cheaper but it just blends in with everything else whereas the Cayman is more of a looker.

Help?


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

Templar said:


> Paul-TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've taken the plunge & ordered a Subaru BRZ in the latest 2015 specification: World Rally Blue Pearl, leather/Alcantara interior, 6-speed automatic, Pioneer navigation, parking sensors etc, etc. Unbelievably, delivery is expected in May 2015!!
> ...


I don't disagree but the BRZ is plenty quick enough from the factory & the looks more than compensate! I drove a Cayman & a Cayman S & both are superb but Porsche ownership is not for me & the essential 'options' make an already expensive car much too costly!!!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Paul-TT said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Paul-TT said:
> ...


I have to agree mate, everything comes at a price... just found the need for more speed with BRZ. Looks great and drives well though :lol:


----------



## scwheeler (Apr 18, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> Contemplating either a Cayman S or an S4.
> 
> Would love a Cayman and have no need for the extra room of the S4 but I really think I would miss the Quattro. Plus S4 is slightly cheaper but it just blends in with everything else whereas the Cayman is more of a looker.
> 
> Help?


The Cayman S is the best car I've owned including previous Ferarri ownership. Depending on budget and if not in the market for a MK2, I test drove the Cayman R which is even quicker (0-62mph 4.4sec PDK) and sharper. If I didn't need to put a baby seat in the back it would have been my next car!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

scwheeler said:


> Franzpan said:
> 
> 
> > Contemplating either a Cayman S or an S4.
> ...


That sounds good. If I change this year or next it will be a used example probably around 2010 or 11. Would love the R but not sure if I it will be within budget.

What was it like for running costs? I wouldn't imagine it's a great deal more than the 3.2 TT unless there is something goes wrong with the engine as I think pretty much any repair is an engine out job.


----------



## scwheeler (Apr 18, 2006)

Running costs I found very comparable - tyres and brakes etc. 2 year servicing is nice and over a comparable 4 years of main dealer services the Porsche is about £1050 vs £920 Audi. My MPG consisting of mainly non-motorway spirited driving around 28-29mpg.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 17, 2013)

scwheeler said:


> Running costs I found very comparable - tyres and brakes etc. 2 year servicing is nice and over a comparable 4 years of main dealer services the Porsche is about £1050 vs £920 Audi. My MPG consisting of mainly non-motorway spirited driving around 28-29mpg.


That sounds identical to the TT V6 which is What I had hoped. I had thought about going V8 next maybe in an M3, I dont do a lot of miles so running costs dont bother me too much but I think i'd get more enjoyment being able to thrash a V6 everywhere and still get low 20's as supposed to getting low teens in an M3.


----------



## Paul-TT (Jul 29, 2013)

The latest Generation 3 Cayman is a stunning car but a pricey one when the options boxes are ticked! I checked out a few late (2011 - 2012), ultra-low mileage, used Generation 2 cars which are much more affordable but the interior styling & cramped driving position didn't work for me! Note: I am 6'4" tall...!


----------



## TT02AUD (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... hp/3038115


----------



## puresilk (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't think it can be replaced ..... Yet
It's such a sweet personal car 
2 door, coupe, lovely to drive, sounds sweet and always makes people look again. 
I think maybe RS models


----------



## Parkster (Oct 7, 2014)

Hmmmm R8???


----------



## adamccc (Feb 24, 2014)

Suzuka said:


> But, the thought that springs to mind is that "IF" the 458 et al for circa £140+ very minimum is your next car then why are you driving the TT now?
> 
> Seems like a hell of a jump in more ways than one..... I'd imagine unless circumstances change overnight you would already own a very high end German et al and the Italian would be a small hop of natural progression...
> 
> ...


Currently in the middle of buying a house with the misses and have cash invested into a couple of businesses & the market, so stuff is growing there and budget for the car is where it is (not that I don't adore my TT) but will just see how things pan out - not saying it HAS to be the 458 but you may as well work hard and aim high.

Then again I, like anyone else with a keyboard and internet connection, could be talking a load of shit - buy hey ho.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

F Type, 981 Boxster/Cayman, Corvette C7 seem like viable choices eventually.


----------



## knarf_st (Jul 28, 2008)

Just traded in my 2008 TT 2.0tfsi coupe for an A5 3.0 tdi convertible. Liked my TT very much but I am doing more than 35000 miles per year, so a diesel makes more sense.


----------

